# PKK is on



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Next, a bong and a thermometer mod






























Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## AliG (Aug 12, 2015)

Just read up on the bong isolator. Looks very interesting.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

AliG said:


> Just read up on the bong isolator. Looks very interesting.


Yeah, I do need to make a second shot straight away quite often now so this looks good

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## AliG (Aug 12, 2015)

Same here. 50 Euros is a bit on the steep side at first glance, but it appears to solve a problem. If I can get temp stability on my machine then I'm pretty happy for the foreseeable. Keep us updated if you take the plunge.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Why is that machine so wet? Looks like it has a film or some droplets all over the base. Weird.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Why is that machine so wet? Looks like it has a film or some droplets all over the base. Weird.


I'd just lifted the lever to test it

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Dave double bean said:


> Next, a bong and a thermometer mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is actually included in the package that coffee sensor send out? I ask because the description says bong isolator and water heated group mod, however the photos are just of the bong

Thanks,
K.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

I've decided not to go with a bong having read a few concerns about the increased pressure on the head

Just getting a thermometer

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Dave double bean said:


> I've decided not to go with a bong having read a few concerns about the increased pressure on the head
> 
> Just getting a thermometer
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


Ah, right. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Khashy said:


> Ah, right. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I did my own DIY version that cost around £5. 
I wouldn't get the isolator but the water mod for the gen 2 is amazing.

The temp is just a £2 LCD temp monitor from eBay.


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

TomHughes said:


> I did my own DIY version that cost around £5.
> I wouldn't get the isolator but the water mod for the gen 2 is amazing.
> 
> The temp is just a £2 LCD temp monitor from eBay.


I have thought about doing the water mod myself but I'm a little intimidated by having to make a hole in the dipper and filing it to size etc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Khashy said:


> I have thought about doing the water mod myself but I'm a little intimidated by having to make a hole in the dipper and filing it to size etc
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 It's all pretty straight forward if you have a multi-tool etc.


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

TomHughes said:


> It's all pretty straight forward if you have a multi-tool etc.


I'm sure it is, I'm just too much of a chicken to mess up my beloved Pav

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Khashy said:


> I'm sure it is, I'm just too much of a chicken to mess up my beloved Pav
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 It doesn't do any actual damage to the machine, You just need the plug (around £5) and potentially a new dipper (£6) if you do mess it up.


----------

